# Equinacea



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you use it for your mice? And how do you use it?

I wanted to hear what the general consensus was on this.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

i have used echinacea extract in liquid form with my rats and on a couple of occasions with mice. couple of drops in the water bottle. it seems to help potential respiratory problems.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

4 drops per small mouse water bottle (I think they are 200mls?)

And it HAS to be Childrens Echinacea, the regular stuff is too strong.

W xx


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I couldn't find children's. All I could find was regular liquid echinacea. I figured I just needed to cut down the dosage dramatically. I've been doing one drop per bottle.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

can i get ethinecua at cvs do you know? one of my meece started sneezing


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

YOu might not be able to get the extract at CVS; a good health food store should, though. Echinacea is a very strong drug, so be careful.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I have been adding Equinacea to my mice food in dried plant/leaf form, I don't know if anyone knows if there are any problems with this, my mice seem to be fine on it and seem to like it and it's supposed to be good for the immune system so I thought I'd give it a go. I get it from ratRations online.


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Mine have it in the dried leaf etc form too, they weren't keen at first but now love it.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The extract is made from the root. It has a much higher concentration of the active ingredients(s). Believe or not, I have not been able to get coneflowers to grow in my garden, while all around on the block it grows like a weed!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I wonder, would someone in the UK be willing to buy the dried plants from Ratrations, and mail some to me in the US? Shipping on something so light shouldn't be much at all, and I can pay but Rat rations doesn't offer shipping to my area. :|

I'd like to try giving a smidge to my mice once in a while. See if it lowers my rate of problems.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

You can grow it in your garden? Is echinacea come from cone flowers?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm no good at growing. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yupper. there are two or three different colors, I'm not sure which one is preferable or higher in active ingredients. I can't take the tea or the extract because my immune system is overactive, and I get a high fever and mental confusion.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

So can you get seeds for Cone Flowers from a garden store?


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Ooh, look what I found!!

http://www.amazon.com/PowWow-WildBerry-Coneflower-25-Seed-Echinacea-Perennial/dp/B0039UMAHE


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

hey does anyone know how much i should use....i got echinacea in the pill form, its 400 mg but i can obvuisly open the capsules and ration it. should i use 1/4 of the pill? 1/8?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You can ge seeds from coneflowers this time of year right from the top of the stalk. They are ripe for pickin'. I suggest a little discrete seed rustling if you don't know anyone who'll let you take liberties with their garden. Or you could come see me....I's akready gotz mine...and I got to share. (Flashback to second grade).

I'm perplexed that now I have a rose bunch that is doing well, but I can't get common weeds/wildflowers to take hold. the secret, I think is to throw the seeds on the ground, step on them and walk away. The birds will eat part of them, disperse the equal part, and leave one or two to sprout under the mulch/snow. Weeds are fun to grow as they seem to thrive on abuse.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

salemouse said:


> hey does anyone know how much i should use....i got echinacea in the pill form, its 400 mg but i can obvuisly open the capsules and ration it. should i use 1/4 of the pill? 1/8?


2mg/day per mouse for maintenance. For acute illness, double the dose until the symptoms resolve.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Whoa! 400 mg in one pill that'll cover a whole herd of wee livestock.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

haha oh jeese...it will have to be really small rations :/ does anyone know if mice can overdose on this? its a herb right, so it cant be that bad...right?


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

i have the Echinacea in adult drop form. I got it from Holland and Barratts for around £4, i had to get the adult stuff as there was no junior forms, I use the small "mouse" drinkers with the red bottoms and put 1 drop in the water, and i have to say it works wonders for the sniffles, and thankfully no fatalities  
Mousies dont seem to notice it in the water whenever i put it in so thats a plus too!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Echinacea is good for cuts and bruzes if you have a plant in the house cut a piece of young leaf off so you dont spoil the shape of the plant and gently rub the sap onto the wound of the Mouse I have used it but im not advicating you should without Vetinary advice. Human beings can use Echinacea but must be very carefull if they have certain diseases due to its effect on the imune system I do not know what it can do to the mouse imune system.


----------

